

Will they blend? How to use Spring with JSF for resource bundling - theotown
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/will-they-blend-how-to-use-spring-with-jsf-for-resource-bundling/

======
theotown
It's cool that you can combine the strengths of different frameworks in Java
and get the benefits of both worlds!

